# *URGENT* Prayers for my cousin Mike Jennings



## SweetPeasMommie (May 10, 2008)

Ok here is what happened. My cousin was at the Kentucky Derby, he and his buddies decided to crash at the hotel for the night then go home.

He was found laying on the ground 2 stories from his hotel room. He slept walked and was found on the ground. He had his cell phone on him and he kept hitting the talk button. The last person he spoke to was his mom (Aunt Vickie). She finally called Cranberry Pa Police to call the Kentucky Police to call his friend. His friend answered the phone and told the police that he was sleeping in his bed. So he got up and realized that he was not there.

He searched for him so the cops came and found him on the ground. He has 6 broken ribs and nicked lung. Before they found the nicked lung they thought he had punctured his lungs but did not. So he woke up the next day looking pretty good.

Today my mom broke the news that he is in a coma. Actually the doctors induced him to a coma. He had trouble breathing and was hurting. WE are not sure how long he will be in a coma or even come out of it.

My Aunt Sue and Uncle Happy drove down from Twinsburg Ohio to be with my Uncle Mike and Aunt Vickie, also Justin (his young brother) flew in yesterday. 

Please keep him in your prayers. I will update a better information today when my hubby calls my mom.

My mom has not been doing well since the news when he first fell. My sister passed away November 15th 2007 at the age of 36 so young, my cousin is 26 yrs old, my mom has not slept in days, thinking about my sister and my cousin as well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2008)

OMG! so they think he fell from the 2nd floor? was he sleepwalking or drunk? I know it's a party down there for the race (we have the 500 party this month too!)

ray:

If they induced his coma - he should come out fine. Does he have head injuries or something?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 10, 2008)

He was sleep walking. He don't drink like that at all. He will have few beers here and there. He was asleep for the night him and his buddies hit the bed when they got to the rooms.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG! so they think he fell from the 2nd floor? was he sleepwalking or drunk? I know it's a party down there for the race (we have the 500 party this month too!)
> 
> ray:
> 
> If they induced his coma - he should come out fine. Does he have head injuries or something?


No head injuries at all whatsoever.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 10, 2008)

We will keep Mike and family in our prayers here in Texas..

Please keep us updated..



Z


----------



## polly (May 10, 2008)

I hope everything turns out all right for him. Its really scary what people can do when they are sleep walking ray:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I'm glad he survived, and I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers that everything will be alright on his end.

ray:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 10, 2008)

Your family is definetly in my prayers; On a side note - a friend of mines Son was shot in the chest and the bullet - cracked a couple of ribs and puncturedone lung - he came out of it and is now fine, but it was a long road to recovery for him, but again, todayhe is a healthy young man.. Best of luck and update soon.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 11, 2008)

Thank you very much guys.

wow that is awesome about him. I am glad he is doing well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 11, 2008)

How's he doing? any news?

They're probably keeping him in a coma so he doesn't talk/move/hurt his lung more


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 11, 2008)

No news yet. I will find out tomorrow when I see my mum.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 14, 2008)

They had him out on Sunday to try to breath on his own and they had to put him under again.

Monday they put a trache in him. He is not doing good right now. So that is all I know at the moment.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 14, 2008)

Please know that you are all in my thoughts. I am so sorry your family and you are having to go through this again. My heart goes out to you.

Sharon


----------



## MsBinky (May 14, 2008)

I'm sorry Keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers during these trying times :rose:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2008)

Thank you,

yesterday is not a good day for me or my family at all. It is not my cousin.

firstly we had to call 911 for my hubby, something happened when he tied his shoes to go to work, he started choking to where he could not breathe for 3 mins. Then he was able to breathe again. SO he is ok.

My mother called while I was at work and broke a bad news to me. My aunt (mom's youngest sister) was diagnosed with bone cancer. She goes in for biopsy to see how far advance or agressive it is. 

My mom asked me to not to put her name on here so it is Aunt. She is the same age as my sister 37 yrs old. We do not need another young family lost.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 15, 2008)

Your poor family


----------



## Becca (May 15, 2008)

Your in my prayers ray:
Keep us updated 
xx


----------



## Leader of the Pack (May 15, 2008)

Such sad news all the way around. Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2008)

Thank you guys, it is such sad news.

I know that my cousin will be devastated when ever he wakes up and is able to start getting better to hear the news about our aunt.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 15, 2008)

ray: Keeping your whole family in my prayers. So much bad news. Sending healing vibes and comforting thoughts your way...


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry about all this coming your way. Keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers... :rose:


----------



## luvthempigs (May 15, 2008)

Angel, I am so sorry this his happening. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers (((HUGS))) ray:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 15, 2008)

Hugs and prayers for you and your family

:hug:ray:


----------



## trailsend (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry - I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## Bunnicula (May 15, 2008)

We will hold you close to our hearts and remember you in our thoughts & prayers.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 15, 2008)

ray:for peace, strength, and most importantly, healing for your family.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 21, 2008)

My cousin is pulling through slowly. He will be ok.

there is some extremely bad news regarding this situation we learned today. My aunt went to the docs and was about to have her Radiation treatment yesterday. Just before she went into the room they canceled her radiation treatment as they found a tumor in her head. Today was the pet scan and biopsy. The results are the most discouraging they can be. She has 18 tumors from her head down to the lower back. All of the tumors are in stage 4 cancer. We are not sure, but feel pretty confidant that there is nothing they can do. Please pray for salvation if needed and also for her comfort and the family as well. Thank you


----------



## cheryl (May 21, 2008)

Oh geez...i'm so sorry this is all happening to your family

Will be keeping your whole family in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your aunt. My dear friend had similar circumstances several years ago, and fought for about 18 months before she went home to be with the Lord. I'll keep your aunt and your family in fervent prayer. It's such a difficult time, and cancer is the most dastardly disease. Take care....g


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

I am so glad that your cousin is going to pull through - Amen! and so sorry to hear the news of your Aunts outcome. Will definetlykeep her and your family on the prayer list; please update with any changes.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 22, 2008)

Finally can post. For 2 days my internet was lagging so bad.

Thank you very much guys. I think my Aunt will be with the lord in the matter of time. I do hope for a miracle to where she does get better but all we can do is wait.

Thank you for your sweet, kind words and prayers.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2008)

Your family has been through so much pain and loss. I am so sorry. I know your faith will help you through these things but it is still so hard. :hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 22, 2008)

Continuing to lift your family in prayer. Take care!:hug:


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt; you and your family have had to endure such difficult times already. You will be in my thoughts and prayers ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 28, 2008)

My cousin is going to be ok now. They removed the trache, transported him to a hospital in Tenn near his home. It will be a week recovery. Yeah


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

Oh I'm so glad to hear your cousin is on the way to mending! inkbouce:

How is the hubby and Aunt doing at this time? Know you still have a lot on your plate - but really relieved to hear the news about your Cousin.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update....so glad that your cousin is healing. We'll keep praying for him and your family. How is your aunt?


----------

